# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Doggcrapp spreadsheet

## atlgadoll

I'm giving the doggcrapp routine a try, and I've put together a fairly simple excel spreadsheet that has helped me keep up with things better. If any of you are interested in a copy, PM me and I'll forward it.

----------


## Duckhombre

What the hell is this- and why am I hearing so much about it?

----------


## KeyMastur

> What the hell is this- and why am I hearing so much about it?


http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=66880

----------


## supplement freak

yo guys what is this dc training? and if its soo great why dont the pros use it?

----------


## 956Vette

> What the hell is this- and why am I hearing so much about it?


http://www.massmuscleinc.com/forum/s...ead.php?t=2021

----------


## supplement freak

???????????????

----------


## Swellin

> yo guys what is this dc training? and if its soo great why dont the pros use it?


It is not for everybody, but some pros are currently training with Dante. I have seen him on AR once, and one of his guys is on here pretty regular.

To put it simply, DC training is based on pushing yourself harder than ever before on a few exercises, then getting out of the gym to recover. It also incorporates certain aspects of your diet for recovery. The goal is to put on as much mass as possible...in the shortest amount of time.

IT IS NOT FOR EVERYBODY.

Having said that, I might never use any other workout again. I am a diehard DC training fan. :Dancing Banana:

----------


## bitta

hell yes, DC is for me, it seems to be the only type of training that ensures growth everyweek, and man have I gotten strong.

----------


## GQSuperman

post the attachment here instead of having to pm everyone.

----------


## rixyroids

what an amazing post-that doggcrapp has rly got me thinking bout my training!! seems i will be converting to this!! thank u!

----------


## inevitable

can't wait to get me a copy of it... i wnna get this cracking

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Do you have to? Or can you do the routine with the same excersise for the body part each week, like iof your a powerlifter and don't give a crap about having a well rounded physique.ie., just flat bench for chest each time instead of flat bench, incline bench, and decline bench. In this way you wouldnt have to wait like 2 weeks to see if you got stronger in a particular excersise.

----------


## bitta

i pmd him but nothing....whee ya at?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Pennsylvania

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

And those stretches, is it possible to tear a muscle during that? Has anyone had any problems doing them, other than being extremely paiful during, which they are, i'v tried. I have done the chest strech and i get worred about my muscles tearing. I probably wouldnt be so paranoid if i had not just had a partiall triceps tear(i am fully recoverd now, 3 months ago). However, one of the Dr.'s recomendations was stretching to prevent future tears, so maybe it would prevent them. 
There seems to be different views on streching(as with anything). Mike Mentzer felt it would cut into recovery ability, where as doggcrapp seees it as improving recovery ability. Though I am a Heavy Duty trainie right now(consulted under John Little) I'm leaning towards agreeing with dante on this one, for 2 reasons:
Stretching releves lactic acid buildup.
And streching stimulates arachidonic acid in the muscle witch signals anabolism.

----------


## GQSuperman

that rotating the excercise give you sufficient time to recouperate. also, hitting the muscles with different excericises is beneficial and will help you increase strength rather than simply doing the same excercise over and over again.

----------


## bitta

yes, the philosophy is that stretching and rotating excercises will help in the recovery/injury department thus allowing one to grow more times in a year than a normal split would allow. If done right you should reach maximum soreness in the same day and a little better the next day, then you can train that bodypart twice in a week w/ a different excercise causing quicker injury free growth.

----------


## JdFlex

Try www.intensemuscle.com. That's Dante's board and they will be able to answer your questions in greater detail. Tell em' Large Marge sent ya.  :Smilie:

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Large Marge?! Why.... she's been dead for 30 years!

----------

